# scolopendra heros castaneiceps, questions



## m1ke386 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, and just recently purchased a dersert red-headed centipede (scolopendra heros castaneceps).  I was wondering what the care woud be like for this species.  I currently have other pedes, but this one is from the deserts of the U.S.  I was told you can keep them like other pedes.  But i thought i would come here and ask.  so, any info on temps, humidity, etc would be great.   The pede is about 4-5 in long.  still young.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Nov 21, 2005)

Give it a fairly large cage (XL pet pal or 5 gallon) and give it about 4-5 inches of *slightly* damp peet moss(just because it's from the desert doesent mean they dont need water). Give it a small water dish and that is basically all that you need. Good luck and great choice on your first desert cent !


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 21, 2005)

i jug mine, and they seem to do fine.

here is a link to a guide on how to make a larger jug type enclosure:
SuperJug

centipedes are MUCH less able to restrict water loss, when compared to taras and scorps.

centipedes have big ol' spiracles running up and down their sides (or in a row up the center of their back, for scuti's), and while Scolopendromorphae (giant centipedes) can regulate better than the other centipedes, they still "leak" pretty badly

if you use an open top cage you either must give the cent option to burrow or have a large and full water dish, or you will water stress the pede

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TexasCharlie (Nov 22, 2005)

I hope I am not highjacking this thread, but I recently caught one of these centipedes at my office.  This is my second attempt, I caught one at a different building about 3 years ago.  The last one died after placing a bunch of wild caught crickets in the cage.  My best guess was that they had pesticide or other chemicals, so this time I will stick with store bought crickets.  

Other possible reasons it died: I could have let it dehydrate.  I doubt it, I kept the cage moist and made it 3 months.  Could it have over eaten?

When I got the centipede I placed 8 crickets in the cage.  It took a week and a half to eat them, and I let it go a 2-4 days without (I keep it at my office due to my wife.  It is in 10 gallon aquarium with a screen top.  The centipede has shown some ability to climb the sealent at the corners, and my last one would end up on the top, but I don't think I am likely to have an escape).  Today I put in 15 crickets (I requested 10, but they gave me 15 for the same price) and it has eaten 5.  Am I going to kill it?  One difference is that last time I requested all female crickets for a quite cage, and this time I didn't so there is a fequent chirping.

The centipede is missing a hind leg and the section directly behind the head is damaged.  There was a lot of fluid coming out the first day I had it so I made sure to give it plenty of water.  It seemd to scab over but still seems very misshapen.  I am guessing that if it makes it to the next molt this will be ok, and it should regrow the hind leg, right?  How often do these molt?

Thank you for any help or answers.


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 23, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> i jug mine, and they seem to do fine.
> 
> here is a link to a guide on how to make a larger jug type enclosure:
> SuperJug
> ...


Where do you get those jugs?


----------



## Colby1100 (Mar 23, 2020)

Scolopendra55 said:


> Give it a fairly large cage (XL pet pal or 5 gallon) and give it about 4-5 inches of *slightly* damp peet moss(just because it's from the desert doesent mean they dont need water). Give it a small water dish and that is basically all that you need. Good luck and great choice on your first desert cent !


How large do these get?


----------

